# Small board storage rack



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know if this goes under 'Shop Safety' but it's a lot safer walking around now that I have room to turn around.

I was being overrun with scraps and cutoffs so it was time to make a storage rack or box. Since I don't use the lathe and that's where a lot of the boards were stored that's where I decided to place the storage rack (want to buy a 10' long lathe?). This is mostly a compilation of handheld shots with my iPhone so not top quality but it gets the point across.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good project Dave. One I keep pondering over but I don't have as many scraps as you. Although it made your shop safer for you I think it might fit better in DIY and Renovation so I moved it there.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice project Dave. You have inspired me to do something with the same problem in my 13X13 shop.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

The heart is a very neat and delicate piece of art. You need a bigger shop.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Nice project Dave. You have inspired me to do something with the same problem in my 13X13 shop.


Thanks, Steve! Our two-car garage is 21x21 but the usable space for shop purposes is about 18x18 so it isn't much bigger than yours. Our real estate agent (and good friend, nickname 'Hammer', hence the scrollwork carving in Padauk you saw in the video) sent us a link yesterday for a house that is 400 sq. ft. smaller than ours but has a 30x36 dedicated shop. Now there's a real estate agent who understands priorities!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Now there is a REAL real estate agent. Half my problem is the 3 stacks of cherry wood in there (one of which is my avatar before it moved inside). The fourth stack is outside under tarps and snow.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Good project, David. Not only eliminated clutter but also lowered frustration. Good deal.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice idea to put the dividers in so you can categorize by type and size. I've always wondered how the people in woodworking videos have such nice clean, uncluttered shops. I just realized that in the videos, you only see them from the waist up. Their floors are probably just as cluttered as mine!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Nice idea to put the dividers in so you can categorize by type and size. I've always wondered how the people in woodworking videos have such nice clean, uncluttered shops. I just realized that in the videos, you only see them from the waist up. Their floors are probably just as cluttered as mine!


I show warts and all - LOL!! :grin:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Thanks, Steve! Our two-car garage is 21x21 but the usable space for shop purposes is about 18x18 so it isn't much bigger than yours. Our real estate agent (and good friend, nickname 'Hammer', hence the scrollwork carving in Padauk you saw in the video) sent us a link yesterday for a house that is 400 sq. ft. smaller than ours but has a 30x36 dedicated shop. Now there's a real estate agent who understands priorities!


David that would be great for your wife, there is less house for her to clean. And of course the added space in the shop would just be an added bonus.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> David that would be great for your wife, there is less house for her to clean. And of course the added space in the shop would just be an added bonus.


Mike you are absouletly right. You have to keep the Mrs happy. When she’s not happy life get miserable. Downsizing in the later years is a good thing – less cleaning.


----------



## antgarcia (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi there, thanks for sharing the nice video and I really appreciate your work. I think this video will motivate others. I have renovated my garage and I am planning to build a hanging storage in my garage. While discussing with my co-worker he suggested me about the movers Brooklyn NY who provides cabinets and closets service. I think this video will really help me.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a similar problem, including a stack of cherry in my shop aisle space to walk over, but I have nowhere near the amount of shorts that you have. At present, I have a couple of metal locker cabinets, like the ones used for women's purses, when working in factories, etc. The doors have been removed, and the shorts are stuffed into each space of them, grouped roughly by species. It is way overflowing and my scroll sawing isn't using it up as fast as it is being created. I too hate to throw any of it away, but I will soon be forced to. I have already offered much of it to my students, but even they are not taking it away fast enough. Your dividers are a great idea, but I think similar to my vertical metal lockers so I doubt the idea will help me. I hate to see it go this way, but Winter is coming, so maybe some of my neighbors will take some of it for their wood burning fireplaces. I have three plastic garbage cans outside the shop door that accumulate softwood scraps, and a friend with a wood burning furnace cleans them out often for me, but I have been keeping the hardwood shorts inside the shop for possible future use.I'll have to be sorting them soon and getting the culls out of the shop or I won't have room to work.

Charley


----------

